# Fische oder keine Fische



## holger_nicki (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen...
Ich habe meinen Teich nun soweit fertig, Das Wasser ist seit ca 7 Monaten im Teich und die Wasserwerte sind auch ganz ok. Lediglich die Gesamthärte ist zu niedrig. Allerdings lief zu dem Zeitpunkt der Messung noch keine Filterung.

Nun bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich ein paar Kois in den Teich setzen sollte. Eigentlich soll es ja ein Schwimmteich sein, aber schwimmen kann man ja auch zusammen, oder? Wenn ich ca 5 Kois in meinen Teich setze, hat die Filteranlage dann extrem viel mehr arbeit? Ich habe Angst, daß er nicht mehr so schön klar bleibt. Im Moment kann ich den Grund gut sehen und dieser ist immerhin 3,20 Meter tief. Da kommt auch schon die nächste Frage: Muß ich die Kois im Winter aus dem Teich holen, oder diesen Beheizen? Dies würde bei 220m³ wohl den finanziellen Rahmen sprengen. Muß ich die Kois regelmäßig füttern, oder ernähren diese sich auch von Algen, Mückenlarven, etc.?

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Heiko H. (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Hi Holger,

ich glaube nicht das 5 Koi das Gleichgewicht des Teiches durcheinander bringen und bei 220 m³ Volumen ist das auch für die Filterung wohl kein Problem.
Auch kannst du die Tiere bequem im Winter draussen lassen ohne zu heizen den der Teich ist mit über 3 Metern tiefe Frostunempfindlich.

Also ich sehe keine Probleme darin deine 5 Koi einzusetzen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## holger_nicki (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

So, nachdem ich nun gestern zu einem Koihändler gefahren bin und wir uns sechs einjährige kois ( so ca 15cm) ausgesucht haben, wurden diese eingetütet, die Tüte mit reinem Sauerstoff aufgeblasen und verschlossen. Ca 20 min später waren wir dann an unserem Teich. Ich habe dann wie mir erklärt wurde, die Fische samt Beutel in unseren Teich gestellt und geöffnet. Nach ca 15 min habe ich das erste glas von unserem Wasser in die Tüte gegossen. Nach weiteren 10 Minuten ein weiteres Glas und wiederum weitere 10 Minuten später habe ich sie in die neue Freiheit entlassen. 

Jetz kam es. 4 habe sich ganz wohl gefühlt, 2 haben sich ziemlich schnell abgesondert ( jeweils einzeln). Nach fünf minuten lag der erste auf der Seite, etwas später bewegte sich der zweite kaum noch. Wenn man ihn etwas " anschob" schwamm er ein wenig, hatte aber weder orientierung, schamm überall gegen und konnte sich auch nicht wirklich gerade halten.

Ein Anruf beim Händler half nicht wirklich, dieser sagte, man kann da jetzt nichts machen, ich solle morgen mal mit einer Wasserprobe vorbeikommen.

Gesagt, getan fuhr ich heute mit dem Wasser zum Händler. Die zwei Kois waren nun leider tot, die anderen schwimmen umher und haben auch gefressen.

Nun hat er eine Wasserprobe ausgewertet. Seiner Meinung nach sind alle Werte ok, nur der PH Wert ist mit 9 zu hoch sagt er. Seiner Meinung nach ist dies der Grund für den Tot der zwei Kois. 

Was kann ich nun tun? Ich habe in meinem Teich Natursteine innen auf die Folie gemauert, habe hierfür aber nur Trasszement verbaut. Die Fugen sind ganz wenig ausgeblüht, so daß auf dem Grund ein leichter weißer Schimmer zu sehen ist. Sollte ich diesen Absaugen? Könnte dies der Grund für den erhöhten PH Wert sein?

Jetzt kommt aber das Problem, wie sauge ich denn in 3,2 Meter tiefe den Boden ab? Die ganzen Sauger saugen alle nur in 2,5m laut Beschreibung.

Jetzt könnte ich zahlreiche Hilfen gebrauchen...  

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Hallo Holger,
das hört sich ja herb an.

Viel kann ich dir nicht dazu sagen;- das überlasse ich besser den Spezialisten hier.

Hast du den PH mal selber gemessen;- Mit deinem eigenen Set?


----------



## holger_nicki (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Hallo Thomas,

ja, die armen fischis tun mir auch echt leid... ich hoffe die anderen bleiben fit.

Ich habe vor ca 10 Tagen gemessen und bin auf einen WErt von 8 gekommen, also ähnlich. In meinem O...se Set steht allerdings auch 6,8-8 ist der Idealwert, also bin ich davon ausgegangen, das es ok ist.

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Thomas_H (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Mess doch jetzt gleich noch mal nach!

Wie groß waren die Kois denn?

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, daß der Fehler an deinem Teich liegt


Edit: "Sonst mach doch mal nen neuen Thread hierfür auf;- Ist dann besser zu sehen


----------



## Eugen (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

sorry,wenn ich mich hier einmische,ich hab keine Fische 
aber all die Koinasen drehen schon bei pH 8 ziemlich hohl.
und ein pH = 9 ist schon recht hoch.Da würd ich mir bei meinem Naturteich nen Kopf machen.  

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## rainthanner (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Hallo, 

ich gehe jetzt nicht davon aus, dass man die Fische zur Temperaturanpassung mit samt Beutel auf dem Wasser hat treiben lassen und vergaß, dass die Sonne das Wasser im Beutel abkocht.  

Entscheidend war vielleicht eher der PH-Wert vom Ausgangswasser, aus dem die Fische stammten. Wenn sie von einen ph-Wert von 7 auf 9 umgesetzt wurden, kann dies zu problemen führen. 
Fische die hohe Ph-Werte gewohnt sind, haben auch kein Problem, damit zu leben. 

Einstweilen, 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## holger_nicki (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Hallo,

@Rainer: In dem Laden haben Sie mir heute gesagt, daß Sie das Wasser bei sich extra auf einem PH Wert von 7 halten. 
Die anderen 4 Kois fühlen sich scheinbar auch recht wohl, sie fressen im Moment allerdings nur sehr wenig, was ich aber darauf zurückführe, das alles noch sehr neu für sie ist.
Was mache ich denn nun, wenn ich mir noch ein paar Fische, ich hätte z.B. gern noch zwei Stöhre, zulegen möchte. Wie kann ich diese denn schonend an meinen PH Wert gewöhnen? Ich möchte doch nicht noch mehr Tiere "töten".

Gruß,

Holger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Hallo Holger,

deine beschriebene Wasserangleichung war scheinbar zu schnell von statten gegangen. Soll schon länger dauern als nur ne knappe halbe Stunde.:  Wenn ich Fische in meinen Teich einsetzte hat es je nach Fischgröße schon mal 3-4 Std gedauert bis die neuen schwimmen durften. Das Wasser im Transportbeutel sollte langsam mindestens auf die doppelte bis dreifache Menge aufgefüllt werden und die Fische auch noch einige Zeit darin bleiben

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Hallo

die Tiefe sollte für Sauger kein Problem sein 
die 2,5 m gelten ,soweit ich weiß, ab Wasseroberfläche.

ein Umsetzen ist immer ein Risiko !
die Wasserwerte bestehen nicht nur aus den 3 oder 5 Werten .

wen Du ,gesundheitlich angeschlagen, augenblicklich
z.B. von der Küste ins Hochgebirge verfrachtet würdest
gefangen gefesselt geschüttelt beglotzt ............ 

nur die Stärksten überleben das 

die Fische sollten eine halbe Stunde im Beutel im Teich liegen
dann den Beutel
langsam anfangen zu perforieren
erstmal in eine Reuse oder Waschkorb aussetzen
und Reservewasser aus der Hälterung bereithalten um die Fische zurückzusetzen wenn so was passiert



> zum Ph-Wert
> Eine Stufe nach unten bedeutet, dass die
> Konzentration um das* 10-fache* steigt.





gut wäre etwas [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]Puffer[/URL]


beim nächten Mal ..... !

mfG


----------



## Olli.P (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Hi Holger,



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> 
> deine beschriebene Wasserangleichung war scheinbar zu schnell von statten gegangen. Soll schon länger dauern als nur ne knappe halbe Stunde.:  Wenn ich Fische in meinen Teich einsetzte hat es je nach Fischgröße schon mal 3-4 Std gedauert bis die neuen schwimmen durften. Das Wasser im Transportbeutel sollte langsam mindestens auf die doppelte bis dreifache Menge aufgefüllt werden und die Fische auch noch einige Zeit darin bleiben
> 
> MfG Frank


Also ich kann mich da dem Frank nur anschliessen!!! Die ZEIT war zu kurz und es war eindeutig zu wenig Teichwasser in den Beutel zugegeben!!!!

Da darfst du nicht nur ein paar Gläser voll reinkippen, du musst ja auch irgendwie auf deine Aktuellen Werte kommen. Und mit ein paar Glas Waser ist das nicht getan!!!

Wir machen das wenn, dann immer vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Eimer und wenn der Beutel überläuft ist das auch nicht schlimm kommt doch wieder in den Teich............


----------



## holger_nicki (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fische oder keine Fische*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die zahlreichen Beiträge... 

Ich werde dann wohl jetzt erstmal die Fischis in Ruhe lassen, in ein paar Tagen dann einen Teichsauger kaufen und den ganzen Grund absaugen. Das sollte den PH Wert vermutlich etwas reduzieren.

Beim nächsten Kauf bin ich, Dank Euch, nun um einiges schlauer! Die Umgewöhnungsphase wird sehr viel länger und ich setze sie erstmal in meinem Pflanzenfilter aus. Da kann ich sie sehr gut beobachten. Ebenfalls werde ich Wasser bereithalten, welches aus dem Becken kommt, aus dem die Fische sind.

Der Verkäufer in dem Laden wo ich die Fische heute gekauft habe, meinte, man sollte alles versiegeln, was man mit Zement ( auch mit Trasszement ) im Teich macht. Er behauptet meine Natursteinmauer sei für den hohen PH WErt verantwortlich. Kennt sich da jemand von Euch mit aus?

Gruß,

Holger


----------

